# Lacquer Interior Railings



## CobraCDN (Jan 8, 2008)

Having a bit of trouble lately with my interior wood Lacquer railings. I apply via airless, usually with a 209 finishing tip. I've always sprayed the Lacquer straight, no thinning. I use Chemcraft (Opticlear Pre-Catalyzed Lacquer). My trouble is with overspray leaving a dusty finish. I always try to work in a top to bottom direction to limit this. I don't know.. almost seems to me that the product has changed.. I never used to have this problem.

Any comments or suggestions

Cheers


----------



## johnthepainter (Apr 1, 2008)

maybe add some retarder
i can see how you could get a dry fog on slabs, or cabinets,,,,,,,,but railings??? maybe turn your pressure down, and watch the angle of your gun.

if your done spraying, and want to get rid of the fog, maybe try some paste wax and some #0000 steel wool, and a terrycloth towel


----------



## Mantis (Aug 4, 2008)

I always found Chemcraft's Opti* products a bit thick. The place you picked up your Opticlear should also sell a product called Butyl Cellosolve. It'll slow the drying time and reduce the dry powder in the air. Whenever I spray pre-cat lacquer i generally add about 15% BC to it. Also, keep in mind that spraying with an airless creates a lot of overspray and fallout dust. Keep your pressure as low as you can and still keep nice atomization. Keep a nice clean dry rag with you and keep wiping the dust away as you go!


----------



## CobraCDN (Jan 8, 2008)

Thanks for the replies, I'll give the Butyl Cellosolve and lower pressure a try.

John it's more of a prob when we have railings that you have to spray back at from turns. If they all were straight runs I would not have any trouble.

Cheers


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Cobra

If you suspect that its a change in product formulation, we have had really good luck using this product to match up to cabinet grade sprayed lacquer finishes.

_A waterborne oil modified polyurethane which is an environmentally safe, revolutionary dual drying polyurethane. It dries by coalescing & oxygen cross-linking for a harder "through cure." ZAR ULTRA Max is available in quart and gallon sizes in gloss, semi-gloss, satin and antique flat sheens._


----------



## CobraCDN (Jan 8, 2008)

Thanks Scott  

Cheers


----------

